# Collection of Psalms set to music...



## jennywigg (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anybody know of any good collections of Psalms set to music that I could get on CD or MP3?


----------



## kodos (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you tried Crown and Covenant yet? Music
I have a couple of their MP3 "albums", the Hallel (Ps 113-118) and Meditations (Ps 119). They are pretty fantastic in my opinion. Based on the "Book of Psalms for Worship" Psalter.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 22, 2011)

Here at this link are many put to music including Psalm 119: Free Scripture Songs and Sermon MP3s | Bible Memory Tools

A listing of similar resources I posted a while back:



> Hymns: A Capella, Instrumental, and Handel's Messaih: Bible Topics
> 
> 
> Another good site for mp3 hymns with voice and music: † Free Music Backing Files for Churches - Piano, Band, Pipe Organ † (select choral)
> ...


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any with non-choir-y singing?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 23, 2011)

Girl in my church writes these:

Home


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been listening to this cd lately, and it is really wonderful. I prefer the chants for listening because I think they express the emotions and thoughts more wholly and naturally. Amazon.com: The Lord Is My Light and My Salvation - The Psalms of David, Vol. 6: Thomas Attwood, Percy Buck, J. Burrows-Watson, Matthew Camidge, Robert Cooke, George Cooper, J. Coward, George Mursell Garrett, John [Composer] Goss, William H. Harris,


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Dec 23, 2011)

I enjoy listening to Sons of Korah.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 23, 2011)

Our Church is conducting monthly Psalm sings through the Scottish Metrical Psalter, to assist others who desire to learn the Psalms. Our website has these recordings. Our goal is to complete the entire Psalter.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is a project from some brethren who were at New Orleans Baptist Seminary a few years ago: 

Reclaimed Praise - Home

http://www.youtube.com/user/ReclaimedPraise/videos


----------

